# "Unusual" paramedic jobs...



## broken stretcher (Nov 10, 2014)

What are some atypical, unusual places paramedics work?? Cruise ships, oil rigs, set medics are really the only ones I have heard of... Where else??


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 11, 2014)

expedition medics, private security medics/bodyguard medics, flight medics (overseas), search and rescue


----------



## cprted (Nov 11, 2014)

Ski Patrol


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 11, 2014)

remote medic locations- mining projects, energy projects (oil and gas various countries) exploration eg antarctica etc etc, everyone needs a medic of some sorts...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 11, 2014)

Cardiology offices, insurance exams (home type), mobile medicine clinics (ie house calls), mobile hangover clinics ( Vegas and Reno)


----------



## medicsb (Nov 11, 2014)

I know that there was a cardiology service that was using paramedics to remotely perform exercise stress tests.  I believe the National Park Service will hire paramedics for ranger positions, but they're basically rangers that also have medical training.  Not quite sure about how much of the job is actually paramedicine.  If I didn't go to medical school, this is likely a job I would have pursued.  I know Yosemite has an EMS and I think Yellowstone, too.  But, I'm not sure if they're at the paramedic level of care.


----------



## medicsb (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, hey, I should have done an search first... http://www.emsworld.com/article/11187270/ems-in-the-national-park-service.  Yeah, I'd love a job at the Yosemite clinic in the future.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Nov 12, 2014)

Resorts/Amusement Parks/Water Parks/Zoos.


----------



## medic1255 (Nov 13, 2014)

some professional sports teams


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2014)

In addition to the usual hospital ER positions, Medics do very well in the procedure side of the hospital environment.  I hear many paramedics get hired into the Cardiac Cath Labs in some areas.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2014)

cprted said:


> Ski Patrol



Why is Ski Patrol an unusual job for a Paramedic, there is a bunch of us on here that work Ski Patrol haha


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> Why is Ski Patrol an unusual job for a Paramedic, there is a bunch of us on here that work Ski Patrol haha


Because the majority of public and new providers only think medics are on fire engines or ambulances.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Because the majority of public and new providers only think medics are on fire engines or ambulances.



That is a good point, but we get paid to ski, and we get to ski in all the new powder haha.  And I will gladly keep it that new providers do not know about ski patrol, less competition for us on the hill


----------



## TimRaven (Nov 26, 2014)

medicsb said:


> I know that there was a cardiology service that was using paramedics to remotely perform exercise stress tests.  I believe the National Park Service will hire paramedics for ranger positions, but they're basically rangers that also have medical training.  Not quite sure about how much of the job is actually paramedicine.  If I didn't go to medical school, this is likely a job I would have pursued.  I know Yosemite has an EMS and I think Yellowstone, too.  But, I'm not sure if they're at the paramedic level of care.



They have paramedic rangers, AMR also has a station inside the park.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 26, 2014)

There actually is openings currently for the Parks Service as Paramedics down in the Grand Canyon


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 1, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> There actually is openings currently for the Parks Service as Paramedics down in the Grand Canyon



Do you, or anyone else, know how competitive those positions are to get? Does anything beyond NRP/NREMT-P help make candidates more appealing?


----------

